# Netflix (ONLY Netflix) audio and video cutting out intermittently



## pappasc (Dec 14, 2013)

I have several TiVo minis and seemed to have worked all the bugs out except one. On one unit, my audio and video cuts out intermittently (and not necessarily both at the same time- audio is mostly out, video is mostly on but both click off and on) ONLY WHEN WATCHING NETFLIX. I have changed the hdmi cable and tested it on other devices, so I have ruled that out as an issue. However, it does seem like an hdmi handshake problem. I wonder if the Netflix app is somehow outputting a funky resolution? I did change the TiVo video setting to 720p fixed, but that didn't have any effect. I also changed the Netflix audio output from Dolby Digital to stereo, also no effect. The TV is a 3 year old Samsung LED and has never had any issues. 

Any suggestions? My other boxes work fine and this box works fine except for Netflix. Much appreciated!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you tried a different HDMI port on the TV? Or tried moving to another TV?


----------



## pappasc (Dec 14, 2013)

No. Good ideas. I will try that next and report back. Thanks!


----------



## pappasc (Dec 14, 2013)

I have pinpointed the problem to the HDMI over Ethernet on this TV. Thanks. For the help!!


----------

